# Orchestral Tools/StaffPad Outside competition



## purple

A simple brief. Compose 45-120sec music on the theme of "outside" using whatever you want. Upload it with the hashtag #OutsideCompetition by may 27 and you're entered for a chance to win a free ipad with pencil and staffpad installed + berlin strings staffpad edition + an OT collection of your choice. Second and third place are one Met Ark library and one Inspire library respectively.

I like this better than the spitfire one personally, although the prize is obviously much smaller. This one is more open ended.

https://www.orchestraltools.com/outsidecompetition


----------



## Will Wilson

I saw this one and thought it would be fun to enter using just Spitfire products


----------



## andreivorsa

Hi! How are you going to find all videos with hashtag #OutsideCompetition on youtube? For example, I created my post on May 9, and now I don't see it in the search response. 






YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com





It returns only ~ 35 results.


----------



## LamaRose

andreivorsa said:


> Hi! How are you going to find all videos with hashtag #OutsideCompetition on youtube? For example, I created my post on May 9, and now I don't see it in the search response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube
> 
> 
> Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It returns only ~ 35 results.



Did a quick search, and I found your entry along with others... OT will see/hear all of them. Best of fortunes!


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi

I had a crack at this also, didn't realise until yesterday!


----------



## Mesus

Hi all 

This is my track


----------



## Manaberry

It was very fun to compose on that topic! I've also recorded a quick video to share my favorite peaceful place with you all!


----------



## roecardosof

This is my track!


----------



## jadi

And my Track 🙂


----------



## Wiktoria Zac

And here is my entry


----------



## marius_dm

Hey guys, I admit being quite ignorant about social media platforms. What does this mean exactly: "Make sure you have links on your profile to one (or all) of your social media account(s) - this way we can tag you if you win!"

Anyone know what profile are they referring to? Youtube?


----------



## Fry777

marius_dm said:


> Hey guys, I admit being quite ignorant about social media platforms. What does this mean exactly: "Make sure you have links on your profile to one (or all) of your social media account(s) - this way we can tag you if you win!"
> 
> Anyone know what profile are they referring to? Youtube?



As I understand it, it's social media websites with news feeds, like Facebook, Twitter, or Instagram, so they can actually "tag" you


----------



## Manaberry

marius_dm said:


> Hey guys, I admit being quite ignorant about social media platforms. What does this mean exactly: "Make sure you have links on your profile to one (or all) of your social media account(s) - this way we can tag you if you win!"
> 
> Anyone know what profile are they referring to? Youtube?


That means you should add your social account links in the description of your Soundcloud or Youtube entry


----------



## marius_dm

Manaberry said:


> That means you should add your social account links in the description of your Soundcloud or Youtube entry



Yup, that's what I thought, I was just thrown off by the "profile" bit. Thanks for replying to my silly question LOL


----------



## Laddy

Here's my entry. My gut tells me it's a bit too "schmaltzy", but the deadline is right now, so I just called it a day.


----------



## svillarreal28

I've heard very good proposals. Here is my entry. Good luck for everybody!


----------



## OrchestralTools

Hey everyone,

In less than an hour's time, we will be announcing the winners of our #OutsideCompetition with StaffPad.

Follow the link below for the announcement:

*THE WINNERS + a special announcement...*​
Best,

OT


----------



## Maxime Luft

So excited for this special announcement...


----------



## Manaberry

Maxime Luft said:


> So excited for this special announcement...



I have figured out what it's coming 👀


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Manaberry said:


> I have figured out what it's coming 👀


Do share!


----------



## Manaberry

Jacob Fanto said:


> Do share!



They retweeted my guess. We can clearly see Maxime doing some SINE things.


I'm pretty sure some very nice Organic Samples stuff is coming to SINE and I'm very hyped about it :D


----------



## LamaRose

Manaberry said:


> I'm pretty sure some very nice Organic Samples stuff is coming to SINE and I'm very hyped about it :D



A _range _of stuff, I'd guess by the photo.


----------



## Lassi Tani

In the photo there are quite many patches, and on the right side a lot of keyswitches! Isn't that just one patch on the right? I counted 19 keyswitches! In the library logo there is red, blue and yellow. OT uses red for woods, blue for strings and yellow for brass.. Interesting!


----------



## Maxime Luft

Manaberry said:


> They retweeted my guess. We can clearly see Maxime doing some SINE things.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure some very nice Organic Samples stuff is coming to SINE and I'm very hyped about it :D



Interesting theory... In that case, which instrument(s) would be nice to see?


----------



## LamaRose

Maxime Luft said:


> Interesting theory... In that case, which instrument(s) would be nice to see?



Let's start with the chamber violins and go from there...  

Honestly, and for a host of reasons, I have zero OT libraries... so unless this is a kazoo orchestra, you can count me in on this one.


----------



## Manaberry

Maxime Luft said:


> Interesting theory... In that case, which instrument(s) would be nice to see?



I would love to see Woodwinds :D


----------



## Lassi Tani

This was from the AMA:



Sapphire said:


> Some things they mentioned:
> 
> - Berlin Choir might come one day: "we never say never "
> - they're in talks for more JXL libraries (but they're doing other stuff atm)
> - you can send them demos, they're always open for that
> - A full OT piano library (close to the "delicate piano" from inspire 2) is "incoming"
> - they responded to Ark 5 with "🤫"
> - other libraries should come to Sine this year
> - polymap presets are on the way
> - they're looking into doing more budget/beginner libraries but they struggle with keeping quality high and costs low - for now there will be single instruments for all libraries with sine
> - they say a brass band library with cornets, tenor horns, baritones etc. would be a great idea (but no plans so far)
> - an ethnic/indian library (sarod, sitar etc.) is on the list



My guess is either another library coming to Sine, or Ark 5, but Arks have been announced in the fall.


----------



## Maxime Luft

LamaRose said:


> Let's start with the chamber violins and go from there...
> 
> Honestly, and for a host of reasons, I have zero OT libraries... so unless this is a kazoo orchestra, you can count me in on this one.



But, but.. kazoo orchestras can sound great, can't they?


----------



## Maxime Luft

sekkosiki said:


> This was from the AMA:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is either another library coming to Sine, or Ark 5, but Arks have been announced in the fall.


Thanks for mentioning the AMA! With "another library coming to Sine", do you mean a new one or one of our previous Kontakt libraries?


----------



## Lassi Tani

Maxime Luft said:


> Thanks for mentioning the AMA! With "another library coming to Sine", do you mean a new one or one of our previous Kontakt libraries?



You're welcome! One of your previous Kontakt libraries


----------



## Maxime Luft

sekkosiki said:


> You're welcome! One of your previous Kontakt libraries



Interesting! Which one would you like to see on Sine? 

Besides that, I guess the world needs some new fresh samples as well


----------



## Lassi Tani

Maxime Luft said:


> Interesting! Which one would you like to see on Sine?
> 
> Besides that, I guess the world needs some new fresh samples as well



First I'd like to see Berlin Strings on Sine. But I agree that new fresh samples are always needed .


----------



## jonathanparham

sekkosiki said:


> First I'd like to see Berlin Strings on Sine. But I agree that new fresh samples are always needed .


Berlin Strings and Brass on Staffpad is wonderful. It does make me want it more on my DAW.


----------



## jonathanparham

And here we go!
Tableau Solo Strings


----------



## Maxime Luft

jonathanparham said:


> And here we go!
> Tableau Solo Strings


Thanks for pointing that one out! That's what I meant with "I guess the world needs some new fresh samples as well"  It's been quite a personal project, I'm now very happy that everyone can get it.


----------



## Jacob Fanto

So is this the instrument that contest participants will receive? That's pretty awesome on OT's part, if I do say so myself. When can we expect our copy?


----------



## Maxime Luft

Jacob Fanto said:


> So is this the instrument that contest participants will receive? That's pretty awesome on OT's part, if I do say so myself. When can we expect our copy?



Absolutely, quite generous isn't it ?  

If you look at the description of the video there is written:

Everyone who entered the #OutsideCompetition gets a FREE Orchestral Tools single instrument! *All you need to do is email [email protected] with the link to your submission. *


----------



## Maxime Luft

@*Jacob Fanto *Which of these three instruments are you gonna get?


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Maxime Luft said:


> Absolutely, quite generous isn't it ?
> 
> If you look at the description of the video there is written:
> 
> Everyone who entered the #OutsideCompetition gets a FREE Orchestral Tools single instrument! *All you need to do is email [email protected] with the link to your submission. *


Yes, I emailed them, I just wasn't sure when they'd get back to everyone. And does single instrument refer to any single instrument? Or just from the new solo strings?


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Maxime Luft said:


> @*Jacob Fanto *Which of these three instruments are you gonna get?


If it's choosing between one of the three new tableau strings, I think I may snatch the violin as I already have a solo cello library. We'll see though...


----------



## Maxime Luft

Jacob Fanto said:


> If it's choosing between one of the three new tableau strings, I think I may snatch the violin as I already have a solo cello library. We'll see though...



Yes, it's one of the new Tableau Solo Strings instruments.
I personally recommend getting the viola, as its warm and expressive tone is quite stunning...

But of course you are free to chose! I love every instrument, three distinctive characters and a quite easy to use library all in all  

If you need any more help before deciding which instrument to get, don't hesitate to ask via PM


----------



## Jacob Fanto

Maxime Luft said:


> Yes, it's one of the new Tableau Solo Strings instruments.
> I personally recommend getting the viola, as its warm and expressive tone is quite stunning...
> 
> But of course you are free to chose! I love every instrument, three distinctive characters and a quite easy to use library all in all
> 
> If you need any more help before deciding which instrument to get, don't hesitate to ask via PM


After receiving the free single instrument, how would the price of the whole package be changed?


----------



## arjanm

I received my freebie today.
It's a discount code for €56 that can be used to buy one of the single instruments for free, or to get a €56 discount on the whole library.


----------



## Laddy

arjanm said:


> I received my freebie today.
> It's a discount code for €56 that can be used to buy one of the single instruments for free, or to get a €56 discount on the whole library.


Same here, I decided to buy the whole library, as it went down to about 40 euro incl VAT (!) with the discount code. Looking forward to play with it later.


----------



## LudovicVDP

Laddy said:


> Same here, I decided to buy the whole library, as it went down to about 40 euro incl VAT (!) with the discount code. Looking forward to play with it later.




When the contest was over, I deleted my submissions as I wanted to re-work some parts later. 
I then realized I couldn't claim that freebie.
40 eur for the whole library?? That would have been an instant buy...


----------

